# "STUMPY"...2010



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, George ...got these suckers ground out and will be heading your way in time for the "Good Ol' Boy's Veteran's Hunt''

Had this bunch engraved with.....

"Good Ol' Boy's"
"Veteran's Hunt..2010"

Engraving came out too small to suit me..but if ya got a good magnifier or microscope..it looks fine....:smile: Think I'll skip the engraving on the next hunt...

Sending 10 for the Veterans...and five extra for you to pass out to whichever of the GOB's you ain't mad at when it comes off....:biggrin:

Hope it's a spectacular event for those young Heroes...:cheers:


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*they going to love them, good work brother...*


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WOW, WOW, WOW


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Dang, Tortuga... You are "The Man".


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great job as usual Jim, thanks for doing this!


----------

